# Spoon painting questions



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

I would like to paint some of my own spoons this summer and need some advice. Any help you can give would be greatly appreciated.

1. When I purchase blank spoons, what should I purchase to get started? Brass? Nickel? 

2. Can you paint over a "plated" finish?

3. Powder paint seems to be the best. Does anyone airbrush?

4. Anyone who has painted spoons, is one place better than the next for purchasing spoon blanks? I found a couple of sites, but usually someone has good experience (or bad) with one company or another.

Thank you for any responses.

Bobby


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i painted over the spoons. used primer on some to change the shade of a color from the ones i did not primer. i used testors spray model paint and some paint markers. also try red, green and blue magic markers too. then spray a topcoat of clear on them alll.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Bobby, do a search of this forum and the Lake Erie forum. There have been threads in both forums recently and should be able to help you out.


----------

